# Look At What The Mailman Brought Today...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been waiting since the middle of June for the Twists. Kinda disappointed, when asked if the Twists were boxed, and was told yes they arrived loose. The singles are Taboo Exotic Maduros, Original Blend. However I used the 30% discount, so it was a good deal. :banana:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I love getting cigar mail!


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> I have been waiting since the middle of June for the Twists. Kinda disappointed, when asked if the Twists were boxed, and was told yes they arrived loose. The singles are Taboo Exotic Maduros, Original Blend. However I used the 30% discount, so it was a good deal. :banana:


John,

We received this last shipment in bundles to help offset some on the SCHIP increases.:biggrin: I WILL send you a box at my expense if you would like one. I have a warehouse full of them. Send me a pm if interested.

Thanks for your order. Enjoy the Taboo!
Rob


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Cant smoke the box, but thanks for the offer, and the good deal. -John


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

good stuff Rob... bump


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, reminded me to put in my order for some twist.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i ordered the twists also...the Taboo Exotic Maduros, Original Blend are fantastic!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice order John!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ding...dong....you got cigar mail....lol


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

**** To all members of the Bpard and especailly Rob of Taboo Cigars**** I want to issue a public apology to Rob and Town and Country, for the poor remark I made about not having a box with the cigars (see first post). I had a bad attitude having just done battle with Comcast for an hour, and bout at the Post office. My bad attitude was my problem, and you Taboo or Town and Counry was not in line for any of it. I have purchased from Taboo many times, and have always received stellar service from Rob, Pat and everyone. I am sorry for this...:kicknuts:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Comcast sucks


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Good man for clearing it up HavanaJohn. Town and Country is second to none in customer service and they take very good care of us on this board. I'm sure any misplaced anger will fade away quickly with no ill effects.

Mmmmm the Exotic Original is one of my all time favorite cigars, so well done.
Love the Twists too.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

They look awesome, especially those maduros. Will definitely have to pick me up some of those. Thanks John, enjoy!


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> **** To all members of the Bpard and especailly Rob of Taboo Cigars**** I want to issue a public apology to Rob and Town and Country, for the poor remark I made about not having a box with the cigars (see first post). I had a bad attitude having just done battle with Comcast for an hour, and bout at the Post office. My bad attitude was my problem, and you Taboo or Town and Counry was not in line for any of it. I have purchased from Taboo many times, and have always received stellar service from Rob, Pat and everyone. I am sorry for this...:kicknuts:


John,
Absolutely no problem. I did not take it that way and I was just concerned about you. If my customer is happy, I'm happy. I appreciate you more than you know. Thank you SOOOOOOOO much for smoking Taboo Cigars.
Have a wonderful day to you and ALL the other PUFF Members!
Rob


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Man I want to get some more twists will haft to wait until next week spent my coin this week.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice! :tu

Those Taboo Exotic Maduros look good enough to eat!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those look great, enjoy! I'm going to have to place an order with Taboo.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

man i have been dieing to try some of those twists, they look sooooo good!
and those maduros look fantastic!

enjoy brother


----------

